# Can I install my new Pathfinder battery?



## gillart (Aug 19, 2008)

My '03 Pathie has been a little sluggish on the start lately so I brought it to Midas for a free battery check. The printout says my CCA should be 550 and it tested at 155 CCA. So therefore "...battery replacement is highly recommended." 

Is there a real difference between my battery options? And when I buy one, is it something that my non-mechanical self can install? Thanks all.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

just make sure positve (+) goes to positve (+) and negitive (-) goes to negitive (-)..... might check he CCA (cold cranking amps) from your old batt and at least match it...


----------



## MattyDK23 (Nov 30, 2007)

Since it's sitting in the open when you open up the hood, replacing the battery is very easy to do. All you'll need is a metric socket set that includes deep sockets. Gloves and eye protection are recommended, especially if your terminals have white corrosive build-up on them.

You might also want to buy a set of anti-corrosive washers to help prevent this corrosion from building up, especially if it was a problem with your current battery. Advance Auto Parts: Anticorrosion Battery Washers (2-Pack) by Autocraft - Part AC184/A1601312

1. Remove the nuts from the two long bolts. Remove the bolts and the black piece of metal that holds the battery down.

2. Loosen the bolt on the negative battery clamp, and remove. Repeat for the positive. (The order is important, otherwise there is a potential for damage to the electrical system.)

3. (Optional) If there's lots of white crud on the battery clamps, then mix up 1/3rd cup of baking soda in 4 cups of water. Pour or baste this onto the crud on the battery clamps, let sit for a few minutes, then scrub the crud off with an stiff toothbrush or a small metal brush, and rinse with water. (Side note: This crud is acidic build-up, which adds resistance and reduces the amount of amperage your car can draw from the battery.)

4. Put in the new battery. If you bought the anti-corrosive washers, put those on top of the battery terminal. Slide the negative battery cable on top of the negative terminal, tighten. Repeat for positive. Reattach the bolts and black metal piece on top of the battery, tighten until snug.

Kirkland makes great batteries for a steal of a price and an amazing warranty, so if you or a friend has a Costco membership I'd pick one up from there.

And remember, recycle your battery! Some states charge a deposit on new car batteries, and return the deposit when you bring your old battery in to be recycled (I'm Canadian, so I'm not too familiar with this program). Or, since your battery is probably fine for another couple years of use in the summer, see if any of your friends with RVs or ATVs need an extra battery.


----------



## carman3 (Dec 23, 2004)

Learn from my mistake on my 2003 LE. 

If you disconnect the battery without maintaining 12 volts to the cars electrical system you will loose the programming to your one touch automatic windows and to your sunroof. It cost me about $45 to have these features reprogrammed when I changed my battery.


----------



## 4x4white03 (Sep 5, 2010)

carman3 said:


> Learn from my mistake on my 2003 LE.
> 
> If you disconnect the battery without maintaining 12 volts to the cars electrical system you will loose the programming to your one touch automatic windows and to your sunroof. It cost me about $45 to have these features reprogrammed when I changed my battery.


It tells you in the Owner's Manual that if you hold the sunroof switch toward the front for 3 seconds or so it will reprogram the one-touch sunroof.


----------



## underling (Nov 26, 2006)

Costco also sells the Optima Red Top Batteries. I have replaced mine with one of these and have no complaints after 3 years of use. I wouldn't go as far as saying that you need the anti corrosive washers, All I have ever used on my batteries is some dielectric grease which improves the electrical connection and prevents the corrosive buildup. Typically on a newer battery you should not have the corrosion problem anyways but as they say, an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure!


----------



## gillart (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks all. What size am I looking for? One place I saw "35" but the auto parts store said size 24-60. ?? Not sure what these mean and want to make sure I buy the right size battery for my Pathie. Thanks.


----------



## underling (Nov 26, 2006)

there is a specific model that will be recommended for your year/model of pathfinder...When I bought my Optima Red Top I just went online and did the search for which one was the OEM replacement. Back in the old days I just measured the size that fit in the battery holder (length X width) and bought the one with the highest CCA that I could find. Cold Canadian winters like a higher CCA rating.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

gillart said:


> Thanks all. What size am I looking for? One place I saw "35" but the auto parts store said size 24-60. ?? Not sure what these mean and want to make sure I buy the right size battery for my Pathie. Thanks.


you should have a "group 24" battery, which says it has 575 cca
just double check on the location of the + & - terminals


----------

